# Is this normal? WARNING TMI



## Mrs Billy (Jun 30, 2010)

Will start by apologising for sharing such gory details - please don't read on unless you have a strong stomach

I'm bleeding after a failed ivf, passing lots of red clots and stringy bits of lining which aren't much different to a normal af for me, but what's really grossing me out is that there are also greyish manky looking clumps of I don't know what, they don't look like any sort of lining I've ever passed before. It's disgusting & I feel ill, in a lot of pain & very shaky. Is this just to be expected after a failed ivf? I wish I'd been better prepared about what to expect  

Amanda x


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi Amanda, I had similar after both my failures, icky clots, stringy bits and yep it hurt. As I'm vegetarian I upped my iron tablet intake (the blood loss makes me feel very tired and ill) but I have had Dr's recommend this for me so it may not be something to do without talking to them. Try to make sure you are keeping hydrated too matey, does help a bit. Must say perhaps its best to give clinic a call so they can chat things through, let's face it we pay them loads so they owe us a bit of after care I reckon. So sorry for your loss sweety, it is very tough, so hugs.

Maisy


----------



## Mrs Billy (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for your reply Maisy, it's good to know this just happens. Feel a bit abandoned really, the clinic didn't mention anything about what it would be like & it's my first go so got nothing to compare it to. I'll definitely take your advice about staying hydrated (it's a shame wine doesn't count)  my iron levels are ok & the multi vits I take have iron in them anyway. Just have to ride it out I suppose. Daren't venture outside of the house though as it's very unpredictable &  I've "flooded" quite a few times. How long did it take you for it to settle down? 

Amanda x


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi, this time the first three days were the worst and as you say yes I flooded too which is just grossness. After that it was manageable. I resorted to cocodamol which spaced me out nicely , that plus wine and chocolate (which I imagine would send the clinic into a blue fit). I hope you feel a bit better soon, physically at least and like I say there is always the clinic to phone if you are worried about it.   I must admit otherwise even two months on I am struggling with the last failure but I guess sadly it's something we have to go through. Take care. Maisy


----------



## Mrs Billy (Jun 30, 2010)

it's just so sad isn't it? All of that hope, even though you try not to get excited. You're very brave and lovely to take the time to talk to me about it. I can't imagine ever having the heart to go through this again, it's devastating and I'm not surprised you're still feeling low, it's a loss as far as I'm concerned & that will take time to begin to heal from.

Wine & chocolate sounds like a good start though, but I won't tell the clinic as they probably wouldn't agree with us. Hopefully the physical side will settle soon so it's "just" the emotional fall-out I have to deal with

Thank you so much x


----------

